# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 7.7 >  Редактирование печатных форм

## Mister_Robo

Здравствуйте.
Помогите с проблемой:
При создании нового пользователя, путем копирования ранее созданного с теми же правами и интерфейсом, созданный пользователь не может редактировать документ при выводе на печать (и так во всех документах)! 
1_rmhypd2.jpg

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Здравствуйте.
> Помогите с проблемой:
> При создании нового пользователя, путем копирования ранее созданного с теми же правами и интерфейсом, созданный пользователь не может редактировать документ при выводе на печать (и так во всех документах)! 
> 1_rmhypd2.jpg


В конфигурации Торговля и склад при создании нового пользователя он помещается в справочник "Пользователи" (Справочники - Структура компании - Пользователи), при этом полномочия у него либо отсутствуют, либо минимальные. При этом запрещено редактирование таблиц. Установите пользователю нужные полномочия.

----------

